# Midget Subs anyone?



## crickleymal (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't knwo if this has been mentioned before but it looks interesting.
Midget subs viewable at low tide http://fyca.sbmyc.com/Publications/CruisingGuide/cruisingp5.htm


----------



## krela (Mar 31, 2012)

Hahaha so cute! I've never come across these before. Thanks.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for that, a good read.


----------



## highcannons (Mar 31, 2012)

Tha'ts interesting, ta.Pub near me has a 'chariot' two man torpedo sub in the garden..


----------



## jonney (Mar 31, 2012)

Am sure these have appeared on here before in a report by The Historian


----------



## jonney (Mar 31, 2012)

yeah memory served me right for a change

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=12093[/ame]


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 31, 2012)

That was great I enjoyed reading the report,thank you.


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on this Mal I've always been interested in the X class subs, there's a whole load of data and some excellent photos here.

http://www.bismarck-class.dk/other_craft_involved/british_ships_involved/submarines/x_craft.html


----------

